# MRN or others post up the email addresses & snail mail



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

& phone #'s of who next to contact - Senate side ??? to do the bcc thing

All of em, not just the pro voters

In fact we all need to remember who the Negative voters are on most of these votes.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

here are the roster pages:
http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/58-2 ... oster.html
http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/58-2 ... oster.html

If someone else wants to copy/paste all the emails addresses into a list (put a comma between each) you won't step on my toes. Otherwise, I might get a chance this weekend.

M.


----------



## jlang (Oct 20, 2002)

Please explain in detail how to do that from this thread. Don't have enough experiance to know how. Still do one at a time.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

OK - I had the senators already:

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Jlang,

In your email application your proably have several different address fields.
To: (obvious)
CC: (carbon copy)
BCC: (blind carbon copy)
Subject: (obvious)

To easily send email to a long list of folks, without them seeing that you are sending to a long list of folks, put all the addresses in the BCC entry. Just copy the whole long list above and paste into the BCC field. Everyone gets it, they just don't see everyone else's email address attached.

Put yourself in the To field. You might even put a fake email in the TO line: e.g, [email protected].

It looks to all of these folks that they are getting an email that you either sent directly to them, or to yourself with a copy sent to them. Either way it looks much nicer than a huge mass mailing. Some email applications have much more sophisticated mass mailing systems, but this is quick and easy.

M.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Guys, I don't mean to quash your enthusiasm, but let me pass something along that I hear time and again from legislators. Unless it's from the name of a constituent or someone else they recognize, the first thing most (not all, but a big share) legislators do is scroll to the bottom of the email. If either there's no address or the address is outside their district, it gets a left-click on the big X in the tool bar before being read.

That is why there is no substitute for getting as many people in as many areas as possible involved. Individual contacts from constituents to their Senator and two Reps. will make or break success. If you have hunting friends in your home town or elsewhere across the state that may not be getting the eTree, please make another call or email and strongly encourage them to sign up. Please everyone dig in here and help out.

We've all done a great job up to this point. We're going to need many more involved for the second half.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

jlang,

Your e-mail program will probably also let you create a "group" address in the address book. Just copy the addresses above and paste them in your address book as a group address. Then, when you want to e-mail all of the senators, just put the group address in the BCC line. As stated above, you will probably have to put some address in the "To:" line (mine won't send it unless there is something in the To line in the form of a valid e-mail address).


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

MRN,
thanks for taking the time to get all those links together and giving us that bbc tip!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I called last week on the 800 # to the legislature and had a nice conversation with the person answering the phone. He stated that they do a daily sheet totaling the yes and no votes on any given bill. Also said that many times they don't ever read he messages just look at the vote totals coming in by the voters in their districts. I'm going to continue the emails as well as leaving the phone messages.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Dan,
That might be true to some extent, but it could still be useful for a few reasons:

1) if you have to delete 400 emails asking you to support something - even if you don't read them, the sheer volume might affect your conviction to oppose it

2) if you have something positive and brief (and coherent) the reader may at least skim it for important messages before deleting

3) 1 in 10 might read it - I have no idea who that might be, so I offer everyone the opportunity of receiving it.

I never hide that I'm out of their District - infact, we lavish the praises of our local legislators and how proud we we are of them and their stands on issues and their votes. Tell them how thoughful they appear even to people from outside their district, and how their support on the issue is both important and noticed. I don't think it can hurt to appeal to them this way. Probably doesn't work, but I sure don't want to be left thinking I could have tried harder.

M.


----------

